# I got the wrong kind of jute netting!



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Help!! I bought a roll online and it's WHITE!! Really really white. I didn't look closely enough when I bought this stuff to see that it's a poly/synthetic fiber thing and not the rough, brown, twine-like ropy burlap-like thing I was hoping for. It's basically a very large roll of very small, very white squares. 

I was going to use this for walls with black plastic attached to it as well. I'm wondering if I should go ahead and use this stuff anyway or if I should try again.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Return it if you can and get the rough stuff. It really looks good for haunts in my opinion. Look in the garden section of box stores like Home Depot, Lowes or whatever is in N.C.. Sometimes they sell it by the yard.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

anybody got some "in-stone" (for sure) retail spots it can be bought at???? thanks in advance.


----------

